# driftwood



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anytime I have shown a tank people scream driftwood! so fine! The 2 I am getting going now will have driftwood!

1st is a 34g hex and here is the wood.


















I have unknown moss for it - think maybe java moss? can add a picture of that later. What else would you put on it? 

The second tank is a 29g

here is the driftwood.



















I have Christmas moss for this one. 

So - suggestions. The 29 I don't plant to do much of anything else to the tank other than the driftwood and it will be a bare bottom tank. the hex I can plant some also.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Lovelyyyyy DW!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

So, I've got nothing to add to your thread, but I'm curious to know what you are using as a base?

It looks like you've got all your driftwood bolted onto some rock/clay/something slab, I'm just curious about the details.

Anyways, as far as out-of-tank decorations go, it looks pretty good. I don't imagine that will change much once it's actually in-tank.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

they're both on a natural stone....


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Gorgeous DW!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I like it too, but I need help with more ideas of what to do with it!!! LOL


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

The first piece would look awesome left bare, then add some rotala or ludwig around the base to grow up between the wood. The second would look great with anubias and/or java fern attached.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Did you buy them like that? How is it fastened onto the rock? Is it slate? They are gorgeous!


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah, bought premade like that.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Where did you get them?


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

evilbay


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is the 1st in my 34gallon hex.

my view from my living room is on one of the corners.








Sitting on the couch in dark house with just the light on the tank on you can't see any of the 3 pieces in the back due to viewing from the angle, but that also might be due to the angle my light is currently positioned too. 

this is the second angle the tank is usually viewed from.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a wide open field that depends on what you like but I have some ideas if it were mine! The hex will tend to look tall and open in the upper part. How about a super tall growing plant like red tiger lotus. I find keeping it in a pot helps to keep it somewht smaller (with trimming) so that it won't totally cover the space. A small clear pot tucked out of sight behind the wood? 

Other options might be a couple of the larger swords or maybe some of the really simple ones like anarcharis or a tall val? I might like something green to fill in the upper without making the bottom too much more crowded. 

For those wondering about the mounting, I have a guess that it is mounted on a slab of limestone. Since it is one of the softer rocks as well as being relatively easy to drill, I use lots of it. A power drill with masonry bit to drill and screws or lag screws to hold the wood. Makes a nice weekend project to go look for the wood and rock and put it together.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------

